# Update to my website, check it out.



## matthewo (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi everyone.  working on an update to my website, I think I finally got it how I want

Orselli Photography


----------



## LarryLomona (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey Matthew, you new website is very nice.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 18, 2014)

Ohhhhh, I like this white-against-fall-foliage kinda' look. Those birds oughtta' be paying YOU!!!


----------



## nzmacro (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice work on the site. This shot of the Egret is a great in flight shot and the background is superb with the mottled colours. Really suits this shot, stands off so well. 

All the best and gorgeous shot.

Danny.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Apr 19, 2014)

Wonderful photos obviously. I spent all my time on the wildlife part, will have to do people later! 
(I am not techie enough to comment on web design)
how is your wife feeling?
Nancy


----------



## matthewo (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone.

Wildlife is the main part of the site i spent the time on, i did want to include a page for people if i ever needed to have a place to show that i take portraits as well sometimes.

I thought-out kind of how i wanted the site to look and then went to try to start finding jqurey items that would help me achieve the look and function.  I was happy to also be able to find that gallery for the bottom pop up items.  You can basically load files to a directory and it will make a gallery.  Simplicity of updating was one of my goals as well and i think that helps achieve this.

Of course none of this jqurey stuff pastes right in and does what i want.  I spent a long time modifying code to make it match my design needs and looks.  Some- what a challenge to make all the objects work together with multiple stylesheets.

The best part about website design is there is a bunch of open source free code that can be adapted into your site


----------

